# NHS Waiting List for DIUI



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

We have been to Aberdeen Fertility Clinic to discuss our treatment and have decided (although we would love to go self funded and start treatment in next couple of months) to go on the NHS waiting list because we can't really afford self funded. The nurse said it's around a 12 month wait. I was just wondering how everyone has coped with the waiting? It seems to be the only thing I think about these days haha.

Hope everyone's journeys are going well?

HighlandChick


----------



## Calladene (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi
We also was not given a option of nhs diui or ivf
Spent £11,000 and just about to hand over £4700 on Thursday :-((
All in a year!
Nhs said same sex couple so we wernt allowed .
Iui was £500 plus sperm in Leeds 
I hope we all get treated the same tho eventually xxxx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Another one that couldn't get funding as at 36 I'm considered too old by my PCT.  Spent at least £5000 so far and probably will go much higher.

My advice would be to eat healthy, take pre conception vitamins and save money in case the funded treatments don't work and you end up having to go private.


----------



## Calladene (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree with mrsww
I'd get as much money as u can together.
I'd been pretty naive really.
I thought I was young fit healthy slim and passed all tests and never in my life thought I'd be doing ivf! I thought £5k max and blow me I'm miles off it !
It's a good back up to save the money .
For a whole year iv put £100 a week in a tub and totally gone without.
No holidays no nights out and not bought clothes ect cos this means the world to me! It's scary cos I still see no light at the end of this bloomin dark tunnel!!! Xxx


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

As with Lucky our PCT does not cover male factor infertility (despite 1.5yrs TTC naturally, zero sperm count followed by our paying for a sperm extraction which failed, so a very painful journey) so DH and I had no option but to go private  ( NHS is crazy ),  but good luck to you


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*HighlandChick*, congratulations on getting so far as to get the funding, as for the waiting I'd just try and get on with life the best you's can. Easier said than done I know, all we seem to have done these past 18 months is save and count down our lives in little 2 week blocks. 
I definitely agree with those that say save every spare penny, just in case, hopefully it won't come to it but it may. Like *Calladene*, we thought 5k/3 months max I'd be pregnant and we'd live happily ever after. 18 months and £17k later we couldn't of been more wrong  if we hadn't of saved everything we'd be pretty much knackered and very disappointed. 
Again congratulations and best of luck to both of you. X


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Sounds like we have been very lucky to get funded on the nhs although we totally didn't think we would. We went with all intentions and expectations of having to go private. Can I ask where your all based? We are in scotland don't know if this is why? If our diui fails after 8 cycles we get 2 ivf cycles funded also we were told. 

Thanks for all your advice I will just try to keep as busy as possible. The next couple of months should be fine as I have two weddings to keep me occupied since I'm bridesmaid for both. Just hope it doesn't feel like forever 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, that is an amazing amount of opportunities, although I hope it works first time.  I'm down near London, neighbouring PCTs go up to age 40 but mine does not it really is a post code lottery.


----------



## Calladene (Dec 26, 2012)

We are in York .
Postcode lottery :-( if I lived 14 miles closer to west yorks wed get 3ivfs !
Glad u have got good opportunities xxx


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah mrsww it is a lot of opportunities and feel very lucky to be getting them as we defo couldn't afford all that on our own. Yeah I very much hope it works first time to but I am being realistic about it all. 

That really does suck mrsww and calladene that everyone is not treated the same. Yeah I am very thankful to be given this chance. 

Hope all is well with you both x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*HighlandChick*, that's great that you get so many attempts. Looks like they're far more generous up there. We live near manchester, we do get 3 goes at ivf, which is brilliant. It's the waiting part that I hate. I'm hoping that this one works then we don't have to wait any more. 
Best of luck to you both. X


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

*Jam&Cream*, it is beginning to sound like there more generous up here. Very glad my lovely scotland are so nice. Sending good luck vibes your way for a successful ivf. Hope to see that BFP soon.

I'm away to look at a wedding venue today so if that goes ahead that will keep me busy lol! Xx


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi *lucky2013*

Yes i am feeling very lucky indeed and we have now totally decided to wait on the nhs list. Very long wait ahead of me but going to be a very busy year indeed as I will have our wedding to plan we only went and booked it a week ago. So along with that and being bridesmaid at two other weddings I'm hoping this year will fly by.

Hope everyone's journeys are going well. Look forward to hearing about them all.


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

HighlandChick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have been to Aberdeen Fertility Clinic to discuss our treatment and have decided (although we would love to go self funded and start treatment in next couple of months) to go on the NHS waiting list because we can't really afford self funded. The nurse said it's around a 12 month wait. I was just wondering how everyone has coped with the waiting? It seems to be the only thing I think about these days haha.
> 
> ...


Hi HighlandChick,
It was decided in May 2012 that we would undergo IUI using donor sperm due to the fact the my DH has Kleinefelters syndrome we were put on the list for donor sperm as we also could not afford to self fund and were told it would be around 12-18 months for us to reach the top. 
I have to admit we were gutted to be told it would take so long however you'll be suprised at just how quickly the time passes and we got our letter in September 2013 to say we had reached the top. I had to work at losing weight to get bmi down to 30 but we then chose our donor in March and had our first IUI 21st April that was sadly bfn but I'm now 5 days into my 2ww for IUI#2. And once you get to treatment the time passes very quickly I find.
Sending baby dust to you xx


----------



## allowishis (Oct 9, 2012)

Congratulations highland chick for getting the green light to go on the list. Others have spoken about Scotland sounding better but this  has not been my experience. I'm on my 4th treatment (on 2ww now) which we have funded privately. After  looking at the sign guidelines and the fact I  have a  medical condition we  asked to be placed on the list. We have our  name on  the 12+ month list but as I am in a  same sex couple  central Scotland states that I  must fund 6-8 iui's  privately before they will fund any treatment. very much a  postcode lottery.


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow haven't been on here in awhile and didn't realise I had some new replies so thank you for that.

That's us been on the list for 3 months and the wait hasn't been so bad as I thought but I have had a busy few months with being a bridesmaid twice and planning my own wedding.

I hope everyone has been well since I've been on last.

Whilst waiting did anyone phone the clinic now and again to see where they were on the list or will this just drive me insane? Ideas on this?

HighlandChick


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

My wife and I have just had the green light on 3 funded DIUI's in South Lincs just waiting for our referral. It feels like it's  taken us forever to get this far (9 months since we first spoke to our GP) and haven't even contemplated how long it will take us to get sperm etc! 
Feel very lucky to have funding compared to so many in our position but So desperate to start our family I'm not sure how il cope with the wait! 

Jen


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi *Elerifairy*

Believe you me I feel very lucky and only wish everyone got treated the same. I feel even luckier after being told we wouldn't get funding then realising we would was a lovely shock.

Yes I am very desperate to start our family (although I kinda all ready started it with my canine baby Rocky lol!) and thought the waiting would be terrible especially with so many of my friends and relatives having babies but my advice would be keep yourself busy as it helps. I have done the biggest thing possible to keep me busy lol planning a wedding ha but not only that I have just had a fun packed year surrounding myself with friends and family.

I wish you good luck being referred and hope you will only need the 1diui


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

A wedding is definitely a good way to keep yourself busy!!  I'm not sure my partner would let me do it all again though (although I do keep trying to persuade her that we should have another opportunity to wear our dresses and we are only technically civil partners right now....)
Xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

We're in greater manchester and are very lucky it appears, once we secured our funding we could start treatment straight away, although we opted to wait 6 months as I had just started a new job and needed to find my feet, get settled in at work so I had no new job stress when we started. We are still going through our Nhs treatment but have also saved as much as we could just in case. My advice would be again be healthy, stay fit and get yourselves prepared as best as you can for this roller coaster of emotions. We had absolutely no idea how emotional the process is, we also thought it would be all plane sailing, stupid really. We are just in the middle of our 5th treatment! Good luck to you both x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

*Elerifairy* you should totally do it again lol! I love weddings and with the new law a reason to do it again lol!

*Divas212* thank you I'm just trying not to think about it whilst I'm waiting. Good luck with your 5th treatment


----------

